# One More Route Question



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, so thinkin' of using Highway 12 from Yakima, Washington West-bound over to I-5 Any steep grades?? High Passes ? Curvy all the way, or sporadic or fairly straight? 
Will be heading West in early July towing the 5er. Not in a big rush so don't mind doing the more scenic route and traveling a little slower.
Any info / advice would be great !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, I have no experience that far up...









Have a great trip!


----------

